# Minimum post count to start new thread?



## one_strange_otter

Maybe 5 post minimum to keep trolls from single posting and disappearing?


----------



## bkaydezz

what is a troll otter?


----------



## one_strange_otter

bkaydezz said:


> what is a troll otter?


Troll is short for trolling. It means people that post threads just to get attention. They will make up stories then try and defend them. We can usually weed them out when we are asking for details because their details are never really plausible or they can't give us an answer. That's a cute pic of you and your baby by the way.


----------



## bkaydezz

I had someone else tell me a jerk. im sure that qualifies as same difference as far as the trolling goes? right?
and thank you! she looks EXACTLY like her father. shes the sweetest baby ever. NO LIE!


----------



## one_strange_otter

Everybody says that about their babies...LOL

And yes, a jerk would be a troll also. They are just looking for attention and tell lies just to get people excited and all bent out of shape.


----------



## bkaydezz

no no no!!! she really is. 
shes very calm and focused.
she crawls everywhere and likes to get into stuff.
but if i pick her up she will just hangout with me and not complain about it.
shes not tempermental at all.
doesnt mean she will always be that way. but she looks and acts just like her father. its amazing. youd think they were twins!!!!!


yea bad bad trolls! haha


----------



## that_girl

I love this idea.

I would say 10 posts. That way they see the flow of the board and all that.


----------



## Smoke

I always thought it was in bad taste to start barking up opinions on a message board before introducing yourself. Your first post is an opinion on someones issue, and the others in the thread (who are obviously quite close here) think- who is this knob? Just puts a negative vibe attatched to the new person. I don't think anyone wants to start off that way.

I see a lot of people that come here to get advice on their issue. They don't surf around looking to help other people first. To them, their problem is the most important one in the world. They start a thread on their problem, and read all the wonderful insight offered up. Maybe that's all they need. Should we deny them that?

Only my oh so humble opinion!!


----------



## Chris H.

Smoke said:


> I see a lot of people that come here to get advice on their issue. They don't surf around looking to help other people first. To them, their problem is the most important one in the world. They start a thread on their problem, and read all the wonderful insight offered up. Maybe that's all they need. Should we deny them that?


I appreciate the suggestions, but what Smoke posted here is the main reason we can't make this change.

We get a lot of people on the site who have no idea how forums work, and they desperately need advice on their problems. 

I get emails every day from people asking why they can't post because they can't find the email confirmation link, or don't understand that they need to confirm their account before they can post.

Anything else that gets in the way of first time users being able to post a thread could cause more problems than it attempts to solve.

Also, trolls will start trouble in existing threads just as easily as if they had started a new thread.


----------



## LastUnicorn

Smoke said:


> I always thought it was in bad taste to start barking up opinions on a message board before introducing yourself. Your first post is an opinion on someones issue, and the others in the thread (who are obviously quite close here) think- who is this knob? Just puts a negative vibe attatched to the new person. I don't think anyone wants to start off that way.
> 
> I see a lot of people that come here to get advice on their issue. They don't surf around looking to help other people first. To them, their problem is the most important one in the world. They start a thread on their problem, and read all the wonderful insight offered up. Maybe that's all they need. Should we deny them that?
> 
> Only my oh so humble opinion!!


*surprised* and here I was thinking I was being polite by NOT stampeeding into a forum as a newbie and posting an all about me thread. Hearing that long term posters who are close consider might consider me a knob is disconcerning. For the record, please visualize me as a decorative pewter or brass knob, preferable with filigree or curly dohickeys, it would mean a lot to me!


----------

